# What can I knit?



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Hello Ladies:
My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 2, 2012)

What about a purse or a bag for shopping? You might break her in that way?!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

What kind of climate does she live in? If it's cold, how about a pretty scarf or cowl? If it's warm, something for the house?


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

I think the purse/bag idea is a good one!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


The cynic in me says buy her something and save your knitting talents for someone who will appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


My response exactly.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, not to be a snot but I agree - wasting your time on recipents that have no sense of the value of your work is asking for a big let down. I suggest you make yourself a nice felted purse and show it off to her - then give her a gift card for Victoria's Secret (or what/where have you).
Sorry but I have the DIL from Hell and this was a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I am in agreement with this.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ereader cover? If she has one that is...


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I agree.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


I think I have found a home with my fellow cynics.  I love your name. One of my all-time favorite books and t.v. series.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, if she appreciates handmade items but doesn't wear sweaters, you could make her a cowl and wristwarmers, or socks are always good if you are a sock knitter. One of the ruffled scarves is an idea, one that's more fashion than warmth.
Or as Dar19Knits said, a purse or shopping bag and realsilvergirl's E-reader cover is a good idea too.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, you live in Canada. I'd suggest fingerless gloves or convertible mittens for driving. My boss loves hers that I knitted her for Christmas a year ago. She still uses them. Another one of my supervisors liked the boss's so much she just asked me to knit her a pair.

There are many patterns online. They are also called glittens and glommitts. Here's a fast pattern that's very simple to do.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peekaboo


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

I think just about everything has been covered, but how about a beanie to go with a scarf - there are some lovely sets I've seen with cables etc. If she lives in Canada (where I notice you are) surely she would appreciate these items.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Relationships with children that come to us by marriage can take more care to navigate.

If you are sure you want to make her something, I would try something like this:
"Honey, I have been making things for the ones I love for a while. You are part of that love and I would like to include you. Is there something I could make to celebrate this love and this special day in your life?" 


We always think gifts need to surprises, but sometimes the knowledge that a special effort is being made on our behalf can be part of the joy.

If she does not want something hand made (a pair of cozy socks??, a delicate lacy camisole/ t-shirt of silk or fine cotton?) perhaps you could offer to cook a special lunch for her or a dinner she could share with your son?

I hope she is willing to accept the love you are offering.

Grateful my kids by marriage accept me- it is a huge gift.


----------



## audreyf (Sep 21, 2011)

How about one of those ruffled scarves? The ladies at the law office I worked at love them.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Ditto!


Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd go carefully here. I'd definitely buy her a gift or a gift card, and gradually show her the pretty things you've made over time. If she responds positively, then that can be a clue, but don't waste your efforts on someone who will never be able to appreciate them.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Take her to dinner just the two of you.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

You could always buy her some lovely yarn for her birthday, and then spend time with her to pick a nice pattern from Ravelry. Many people don't realise what can be knit! If you live in the same town, you could give a gift certificate to a local coffee shop or lunch with as well, and make a date out of getting together for a chat and pattern pick. 

(On a side note, as I sit here with two sweaters on, I can't imagine someone not wearing sweaters! They're my comfort item.)


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I agree. My DIL


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

What a sweet reply!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I agree. My DIL is the same i knit her a lovely top juzt like fhe kinx she does wear and I have never seen her in it. The wool alone cost me £40 never mind my time.

Jan


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

My response also......as I knit my own daughter and her children all scarves for Christmas and my daughter gave all the kids scarves away to my other little granddaughter....and not a word from any of them. I would rather knit for people who appreciate the effort.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think she may be telling you in a round about way that she places no value on hand made good. Give her a gift certificate and make something for yourself.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Some people don't really appreciate the effort, time and, yes, dollars, that go into a handmade items. They think you've chosen a cheap way out.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

A gift card to a restaurant where she and your son will have wonderful memories. How's that?


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

sounds like the best idea.....


----------



## kathie123 (Oct 6, 2011)

having one dil who appreciates everything i make for her, and one dil who doesn't, i would get a gift card and save yourself the aggravation.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd make her a hat and scarf to match her winter coat/jacket. If she doesn't like it she can always re-gift it and then you'll know what to do next year...knit or buy!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with the others - since she doesn't like anything she doesn't deserve more than a gift card!!! and should be happy that she gets a biirthday present or even is remembered...my mother-in-law never bought me anything for birthday because she would 'forget' my birthday - funny though her son's birthday is the day after mine and never forgot to call or buy him socks!! Because I am the way I am, I always brought something (homemade cookies, cake, supper etc) when we had supper at her house and bought her a plant every Mother's day and Easter which she immediately killed with her looks! LOL!!! I still regularly bring her flowers to her grave..


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe a birthday card would suffice. Your DIL sounds a great deal like the one I USED TO HAVE. Anything I ever gave her she did not acknowledge I knitted my son and 2 little grandsons sweaters that she gave to the Salvation Army. Good Luck with your new family member.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't see anything in the original post to make me think that the daughter-in-law would be ungrateful or dislike everything - just that she doesn't wear sweaters or shawls and doesn't craft for herself. Maybe that means she would be extra appreciate of a lovingly handmade gift!


----------



## irene hroma (Dec 12, 2011)

she lives in Canada and does not wear sweaters??


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would really question making something for her as she probably wouldn't use it anyway.
I agree with others and say buy something for her!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Ditto. Don't waste your time. I would end up at Goodwill.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

A lovely thought to make her something special and I think an afghan is a lovely special gift. What about asking her and or innvolving her with making the choices and who knows you may win her over with CRAFT AND CREATIVITY!!

I made leg warmers for my sister and she loves them now, since she felt the "power" of wool!!!

Best wishes!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My kids live in deep south Texas and sweaters, cowls, gloves, etc. are just things that they do not use. My DIL does not seem happy with anything that I make for her, so I don't even try anymore. I wish it was different, but, it is what it is. Just give her a gift card, or a dinner (as suggested) and don't waste your talents on her.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Fingerless mitts? A cowl? Scarf? Does she read...a bookmark?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are not a cynic, you are honest and perhaps the best answer.


MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


I agree with the other commenters. I would be inclined to either knit something fashionable but useful like a handbag/shopping bag and something cute like a small doll or stuffed toy in her favourite colours, attach it to a keyring. But definitely go for the novelty factor. Many young people see knitted items as old fashioned, but we know better.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

having pondered on this prbm, i think i have the solution.. get a stick and poke her in the eye....that is frugal and you can get your point across...what? not so nice? well, golly, you were nice and what did it get you? lol,
just kidding, nothing amiss. but i would save my talents for someone that knows what is what. not sure i would do victoria, walmart would be good enuff for the gift cert. i mean, if she can't appreciate something that you are offering that you are taking your time to do, then she wouldn't appreciate the better stores, just saying... nope, back to the stick...lol. good luck.. oh, i got it, have lady gaga sing her happy birthday and call it a day


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

fran-e said:


> having pondered on this prbm, i think i have the solution.. get a stick and poke her in the eye....that is frugal and you can get your point across...what? not so nice? well, golly, you were nice and what did it get you? lol,
> just kidding, nothing amiss. but i would save my talents for someone that knows what is what. not sure i would do victoria, walmart would be good enuff for the gift cert. i mean, if she can't appreciate something that you are offering that you are taking your time to do, then she wouldn't appreciate the better stores, just saying... nope, back to the stick...lol. good luck.. oh, i got it, have lady gaga sing her happy birthday and call it a day


...love the poke with a stick idea...


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to knit sweaters and blankets for my grandchildren. My daughter never used them. I do not knit for them anymore.


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

That was beautifully said. Good advice!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

hehehe Maybe she saw that Joann's ad and didnt want that afghan ugly pattern sweater !

As to some of the comments about making grands things they never get, maybe asking the child themself what they want would help. 

Seriously though, if she really doesn't want something knit then do go with a gift card and totally save yourself the time and materials. But do mention to her some of the other things suggested here or have her go to a pattern site to browse potential future gifts.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree with the idea of ruffled scarf. They don't take long to make and are really IN at this time. Of course, they have nothing to do with keeping warm. They're all style.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I would do the same. I have a daughter in law like that. I made she and her husband(my son) Norwegian sweaters. She sold tham at a garage sale. Then she returned every sweater I ever knit my granddaughter saying they are too hot so Jessica can't wear them. My son is an officer in the AF so they move a lot. They have lived in MT, VA, CO(twice) and now in NE. As you can see all of these states have a winter. Now I just buy them things. I put too much time and money into homemade things.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You have given me a good laugh, it is 4:34 here in the West Coast and I can use a good laugh before going to work!


fran-e said:


> having pondered on this prbm, i think i have the solution.. get a stick and poke her in the eye....that is frugal and you can get your point across...what? not so nice? well, golly, you were nice and what did it get you? lol,
> just kidding, nothing amiss. but i would save my talents for someone that knows what is what. not sure i would do victoria, walmart would be good enuff for the gift cert. i mean, if she can't appreciate something that you are offering that you are taking your time to do, then she wouldn't appreciate the better stores, just saying... nope, back to the stick...lol. good luck.. oh, i got it, have lady gaga sing her happy birthday and call it a day


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I AGREE!!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

What a snot. She gets a gift card, you get a beautiful new sweater for yourself.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My mother informed me she wouldn't wear sweaters (after I already started her Christmas present for this year). Change in plans. I made her 2 shopping/market bags. One was very plain and the 2nd I decorated with crocheted flowers. Then I used the cotton that was left to make her some dish cloths. She really liked them all and called me as soon as she used the market bags to tell my how much she liked them and that she got all kinds of compliments on them while walking through the store.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


She only doesn't wear sweaters, so I would make her something else, purse, kindle cover, scarf, mittens or shopping bag. I would ask her if she would use any of these items before making them, if she won't, give her a card with your best wishes.


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have read all of the other posts and I would have to agree with most of them. She probably wouldn't appreciate it. So, if you still really want to make her something, why not make her a string shopping bag or some pot holders or dishcloths.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Fran-E, you are a riot!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

I knit my DIL a lacy cowl for Christmas, and it never was picked up off the floor. Stayed with the dog and collected hair. If I get her a gift card, it's too impersonal, I was told. With some people you just can't win. Knit the sweater for yourself and try not to dwell on it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that you could sound her out and see if she would appreciate something handmade, other than sweater. Maybe ask your son who knows her more intimately, but tell him to be honest and that you just don't want to waste your time if she really doesn't want something handmade. You might be surprised to find there is something she has seen and would like that you could make, that would be uniquely hers.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have never knit my DIL anything for this very reason. Buy her something instead and then make her envious of your knitting skills. WHEN she asks you to knit something for her, then and ONLY then would I consider doing it.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


 I agree!


----------



## kwr9442 (Nov 19, 2011)

NJGardenGal, you are so sweet. But I am in agreement with MargaretA and others. The DIL won't appreciate a hand-made article, you will be bruised by the ingratitude and rejection, and the relationship will suffer even more. Give her something else (store-bought) and continue to enjoy what gives YOU pleasure. Pragmatism doesn't have to be cynicism.
Kathleen


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Buy her something. It will save hurt feelings later on.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Good thing she let you know that she does not wear sweaters before you knit it. I have a sister who lived in MN and she said she didn't need sweaters for Christmas (that was before I knit so it would have been store bought), that she had too many. I hadn't planned on buying her a sweater anyway. When she was in town and we were shopping she bought herself a sweater. Go figure. Gift card time.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

On Raverly.com there is a cute set of fingerless gloves and scarf set. I'd start with the fingerless mittens.

Montgomery Fingerless Mitts.

Sending a pair of the mitts off to my daughter this morning. She loves them because she can text with them on.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


You don't have to be a cynic to read her subtle messages. She will not appreciate any of your handiwork. We know the effort that goes into our work and she will never acknowledge any of that. Let her be and give her a gift card.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> Relationships with children that come to us by marriage can take more care to navigate.
> 
> If you are sure you want to make her something, I would try something like this:
> "Honey, I have been making things for the ones I love for a while. You are part of that love and I would like to include you. Is there something I could make to celebrate this love and this special day in your life?"
> ...


I was going to suggest fingerless gloves. Everyone seems to like them. But I do agree with this response. Tell her you'd like to make something for her, but aren't certain of what she would like or use. Otherwise, a gift card. She can pick out what she want. She'll have to like it.


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with njgardengal. That is a perfect way to handle it! She will appreciate the sentiment and you are off the hook trying to come up with an idea. I too have been blessed with great kids in law but I know it can be a trial judging from what I have heard.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with AOGG (also love the books, reread them many times as a girl and bought the whole set for myself as an adult -- and in this case share your cynicism!) NJGardenGal, you are very sweet and loving -- there is a reason you are blessed with in-laws that love you. For those of us who are also sweet and loving (and I know that in my case because the others tell me so), we may need a play-off to see who "wins" with the worst DIL from hell! We never send any gifts to that family anymore -- they either get thrown away or donated no matter what the gift. Now we just put money in an educational fund for the kids.


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

Afghans are appreciated. I made afghans for my grandsons last summer. (they are five and six) and they love them. Just last week they both told me they carry them all over the house. (their bedrooms are on the third floor and the family is in the basement). These two boys have two dads as parents and I made them one - they also often comment on how much they love it and use it all the time.


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree, sounds like she doesn't want anything knitted....what a fool....give her a gift card to a yarn shop....hahaha....just kidding. You can't please everyone, she doesn't understand the value of the time and love spent on making something special. I had an aunt that knitted all the time and I loved her work....she always bought me something that I always had to return....wrong size. I kept on telling her that I loved her work but her daughter got the knitted items and I didn't. Don't stress, us knitters know what goes into a project. LOVE


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I would pick a pretty birthday card and inclose a gift card for 2 from a nice restaurant. Agree with whomever said earlier to let her know that you would love to make something handmade for her if there is something she would like. Some people haven't experienced the joy of making things by hand and the pleasure of making things for others.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

You're awesome. Love your quote, too.



NJgardengal said:


> Relationships with children that come to us by marriage can take more care to navigate.
> 
> If you are sure you want to make her something, I would try something like this:
> "Honey, I have been making things for the ones I love for a while. You are part of that love and I would like to include you. Is there something I could make to celebrate this love and this special day in your life?"
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess we are lucky - my sister's ex-DIL lives with my sister (along with 8-year old grand daughter). We all get along!


msusanc said:


> I agree with AOGG (also love the books, reread them many times as a girl and bought the whole set for myself as an adult -- and in this case share your cynicism!) NJGardenGal, you are very sweet and loving -- there is a reason you are blessed with in-laws that love you. For those of us who are also sweet and loving (and I know that in my case because the others tell me so), we may need a play-off to see who "wins" with the worst DIL from hell! We never send any gifts to that family anymore -- they either get thrown away or donated no matter what the gift. Now we just put money in an educational fund for the kids.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

***** ABOT IT !! :thumbdown: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

You could take you DIL to a yarn shop, have her pick out a pattern of something she would like you to knit.

She might see a bag or a shawl that she would like.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I go for the stick-poke too. Not very Christian, but I have a young mother relative for whom I have knitted baby things for her newborn, and never received even acknowledgement of receiving it in the mail, let alone a thank you.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

How about a cute little pair of bedroom slippers, using a heavy yarn (rug yarn, bulky or super bulky).


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a bit strange that she tells you what she does not want, but apparently does not give you a clue of what she wants. At first I thought, a slouchy hat or shopping bag would be cool. But then, and I don't mean to be harsh, there's that expression from the Bible that deals with pearls and swines. You may be well advised to keep your pearls and share them with someone who appreciates them.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

A felted tote bag! They are great


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't waist the time, money, or yarn. She wouldn't appreciate even the thought of any item you might make. Just give her a gift card and let it be done. or just a card. I have a DIL like that and I just will not waist the time infact she is the type that unless it comes from some high end store forget it. So I do.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


AMEN!!!!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree!! And I love your avatar. :wink:


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

How about a scarf, using her favorite color?


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are absolutely right. Got one like that and she gets nothing. I can't afford her.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree !!!!!


MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


How about a couple of toss pillows for her home. You can make something special with different knitting patterns.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I have an MIL who's in Canada...I used to knit around her and she told me I was wasting my time because hand knitted shawls, sweaters, are not 'in vogue' and no one would want to wear anything not 'in vogue'...so the shawl I was making for her went to someone else.

I never made her anything after that because she didn't appreciate the efforts...she preferred to get gifts that were purchased from stores.

Not everyone appreciates something that is handmade no matter how well it is made, and that might have been her way of telling you 'don't make anything for me, buy it instead'


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

snap Donnabellah, I also have a DL from hell, but I have another DL to be and she is total opposite, she is lovely and really apreciative xx


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Amaranth...great idea re the bag. Maybe even an evening bag.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It sounds, by her statement to you, that she is trying to tell you she doesn't want you to give her any kind of knitted gift at all. She may be one of those people who was raised without being taught any regard for handwork, and may disdain any type of knitted item you tried to bestow on her. 

It may also be the permanence of it: The knitted item can't be taken back to a store, nor would she be comfortable regifting it. The knitted item is a part of you, and that may place too much of a burden on her.

A hand knitted gift is as hard to accept as it is to give... Because it's not just about the recipient (it's also about YOU). I would give her the space and time she needs before knitting for her. Years, maybe... Let her see what you knit for yourself and others and eventually she may ask you to make something for her. But for now you need to let her know you "get it" that she doesn't want you to knit for her. Just purchase her gifts and be happy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a daughter who doesn't appreciate anything I make. She has found fault with everything I make for her - sweaters " ;weren't her color"- didn't like hand knit socks -- everything I made for her so I stopped - when she doesn't say anything I still never see them. I never even think of her as a recipient now.

My DIL loves everything I make for her. sweaters, slippers, scarves, hats etc and always makes sure she wears them when she is going to see me or be with me.

I am always looking for patterns she would like. Makes you wonder sometimes. 

I decided a few years ago not to put myself in the position of trying to please people who can't be pleased so I don't do that any more. 

Shirley designer1234


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with this comment. Maybe she says she doesn't wear sweaters as a way of saying she only likes shop bought stuff. My daughter-in-law is like that, so I don't waste my time on making things for her.


MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


If you know her favorite colors and have an idea of her true home decor tastes - not always what we have at the present (i.e. Early American or French Provencial) then you could make her an afghan that she would automatically be drawn to for warmth and comfort when something light is all that's needed.

If you wanted to make it more personal you could ask her out to tea/coffee at StarBucks and tell her you would really like to make her something special to let her know how much you care and ask her to accompany you to the lys to pick out the colors and pattern. Then every time she looked at it she would be reminded of your caring thoughtfulness.


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Hey, not to be a snot but I agree - wasting your time on recipents that have no sense of the value of your work is asking for a big let down. I suggest you make yourself a nice felted purse and show it off to her - then give her a gift card for Victoria's Secret (or what/where have you).
> Sorry but I have the DIL from Hell and this was a knee jerk reaction.


I have the DIL from Hell's SISTER, she thinks my knitting is a waste of time and has said she would never wear anything hand made.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Many who work in an office enjoy a short scarf to wear in doors as the offices are cold. I make my daughter scarves that are narrow and short.

Try one of the new ruffle scarves - they don't even look knitted.

Here is a link to the yarn
http://www.creativefiberarts.com/servlet/the-1084/Flamenco-Ruffled-Scarf-Yarn/Detail
and a utube how to use the yarn





Or you could do fingerless gloves.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Agree with many others, just don't waste your time unless you have a very firm idea from her of what she'd like and in what colour. Otherwise you are on to a losing battle. And sorry to disagree with others but I wouldn't even suggest a ruffle scarf (now the uniform of the post menopausal ) or a beanie which is just about OK if you are six months old or can wear it under a hard hat. Does she buy things on Amazon? Maybe she has created a "wish list" that you can access? Or even have a word with your son!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

tinkfrog said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, not to be a snot but I agree - wasting your time on recipents that have no sense of the value of your work is asking for a big let down. I suggest you make yourself a nice felted purse and show it off to her - then give her a gift card for Victoria's Secret (or what/where have you).
> ...


Then buy her something cheap from Walmart - in 20 to 30 years, she may realize what a wonder opportunity you were giving her and she threw away. Save the handmade for someone who appreciates it. It took about 30 years for my step daughter to realize what a gift handmade really is


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I wouldn't waist the time, money, or yarn. She wouldn't appreciate even the thought of any item you might make. Just give her a gift card and let it be done. or just a card. I have a DIL like that and I just will not waist the time infact she is the type that unless it comes from some high end store forget it. So I do.


Funny thing is that high end stores are really featuring knits that look like or are hand knits.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


If the point of the is gift is to give her something she wants, then buy something from her favorite store. Some people just don' like/get hand made and labels/designers are more important. If you are trying (generously) to show off your talent then save it for someone who will appreciate and don't let your ego get in the way- if that is what is going on. If you want to introduce her to crafts, you have many years to do that. Give her a birthday gift she will appreciate and on an ordinary day, not loaded like a birthday, make a string shopping bag from ravelry.com, or placemat or something and say would you like this, it's fine if you don't. If she still has an excuse, let it go. I agree with those who caution about in-law relationships. If you surprise her with something she really doesn't want, you both have hurt feelings which is worse for your relationship than not being able to give a gift from your heart. Good luck.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't really know what the problem is, If the lady doesn't like hand knitted items then don't knit her anything. If she would like something else the buy her something else. You can't force someone to like something, just because you do!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello ladies. Goodmorning. We shouldn't get offended if someone does not like things that are knitted or crocheted. They don't like them, they don't like them. Rather than put yourself in a position to be hurt because your work is unappreciated, puhleese, puhleese, just go and buy her a gift certificate from a store that you know she likes, by this you would know at least she can get something that pleases her. After all it is her birthday, not ours. Lighten up. We are different in everyway and not everyone is passionate about crafts and hand created things like we are and that is just the fact.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> Relationships with children that come to us by marriage can take more care to navigate.
> 
> If you are sure you want to make her something, I would try something like this:
> "Honey, I have been making things for the ones I love for a while. You are part of that love and I would like to include you. Is there something I could make to celebrate this love and this special day in your life?"
> ...


This is the best solution! Don't set yourself up for hurt feelings, ask what she would enjoy.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Some people just don't understand about handmade gifts. Why not just ask her if she has any suggestions for what she'd like for her birthday? Does she see things you make for others? If she does and doesn't seem interested save your time and energy for something you'd really like to do....for someone who DOES appreciate it or splurge on something you've always wanted to make for yourself!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a sister law who is like that. Was going to make her a scarf but decided to just buy her something so I wouldn't be disappointed in her lack of response.


----------



## careyleah (Aug 16, 2011)

SOCKS!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Well, you live in Canada. I'd suggest fingerless gloves or convertible mittens for driving. My boss loves hers that I knitted her for Christmas a year ago. She still uses them. Another one of my supervisors liked the boss's so much she just asked me to knit her a pair.
> 
> There are many patterns online. They are also called glittens and glommitts. Here's a fast pattern that's very simple to do.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peekaboo


I was also going to suggest a purse or fingerless gloves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree that you shouldn't waste your time if it's not appreciated. 

If she doesn't like anything knitted, how about a book (or gift card to Chapters or Coles) or a gift card to Tim Horton's. I don't know anyone who doesn't go to Tim's these days.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I didn't think the DIL said anything that would indicate she doesn't appreciate homemade items. She was just being honest about not wearing sweaters. Why do we knitters take something like that so personally? If she doesn't wear sweaters, that is not some kind of undermining agenda against the person who likes to knit. She simply doesn't like sweaters. If you decide to never make anything for her, how will you know either way? This could be an opportunity to really love on her and move things in a wonderfully positive direction. There is a saying, "do not be easily offended" and that is, I think, very good advice for relationships. 

I would love to make my husband and son both beautiful cabled sweaters, but neither one wears them and they have honestly told me that. My son goes to school up in the NC mountains where it is cold and they get lots of snow, but he prefers hoodies to sweaters. It did not hurt or my feelings or make me decide for them to be banned for life from receiving my handmade items, it just shifted my focus to things they would enjoy. For my husband, he IS interested in vests (he HATES sleeves and it doesn't matter how cold it is!) For my son, he does wear hats, scarves and he REALLY appreciates quilts and blankets that are homemade - to the point that he got very upset when a quilt his grandma made rotted beyond repair and had to be thrown away. He was around 12 when that happened and I still remember being thrilled that he cared that much! If you make a quilt or afghan for someone and you pick colors, materials, and styles that are what you know the giftee would like, how is that NOT personal?  My daughter wears a few very specific colors and is a very simple, classic dresser. I, on the other hand, love details, sparkle and a wide range of bright colors. If I were to make something for her that was more my taste than hers, of course she wouldn't want to wear it! I wouldn't be offended about that, I would just realize that I picked something that ministered more to my tastes than hers. Part of a gift for someone is picking something they really would enjoy.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

The cynic in me says buy her something and save your knitting talents for someone who will appreciate your hard work. [/quote]

agreed. sounds like she is trying to let you know she doesn't want anything 'homemade'. give her a gift certificate or cash in a plain envelope. if you don't like creative you don't get creative from me.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would give her what I am giving my grands..
A really pretty box with a note inside..."Your hand knitted gift has been donated to someone who can appreciate it in your name" Happy Birthday.
Don't waste your time or put your heart out there to be stomped on when your gift isn't well received.

Linda


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally, I think you can make an afghan personal...

Favorite colors, Her initials, her name, maybe her name, the husbands name and the names and birth dates of their children....


There are plenty of ways to make it personal.

Dani


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to agree with the others who say to buy her something rather than knit it yourself. She doesn't sound like one who would appreciate all of the very hard work any knitter or crocheter would put into a project for her.

Having said that, if you are really wanting to put yourself and your knitting skills out there and have your heart set on making her something, try something generic like a purse or something. Berroco has a wonderfully cute one here:

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/yoyo_tote/yoyo_tote.html

I just love this tote, and I want to make it for myself sometime in the near future.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I totally agree with you.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gotta agree. Some people really don't want homemade. You could make yourself something lovely, and wear it when you see her. It may peak her interest!



MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

The other suggestion I would have is to read Gary Chapman's book "The 5 Languages of Love" which helps you understand how another person thinks and, therefore, the best way to love them in a way that they can easily receive. For example, my husband's love language is works. In other words, he shows his love by doing things for you like washing the dishes, mowing the lawn, etc. My love language is primarily touch and secondary, gifts. I show my love by hugging or buying/making things for people. Gifts is not even on my husband's radar, although because he knows it is on mine, he makes a huge effort to minister to me through gifts. Even though I would prefer that my husband come and snuggle with me on the couch to show his love, I've learned to interpret him doing the dishes as his way of saying, "I love you." I'm not always good at understanding that, but I do try!  If I want him to feel loved, I will fix his favorite meal or iron his cotton work shirts. It may be that your DIL's love language is quality time or words of affirmation. In that case a handmade, knitted item would not mean the same thing to her that a lovingly written card that lists all the things you love about her would mean (if words of affirmation is her love language). Make sense? That she doesn't appreciate handmade items, isn't rejecting you. It just tells you that gifts or works aren't her love language and it's possible that it's words or affirmation, quality time or touch. The book helps you figure out which one is it and then you'll know how to best show her you love her.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree here! I'm a quilter as well as a knitter. I gave my DIL a quilt that had well over $100 worth of fabric not to mention time spent into it. She was the only family member to not have their 'own' quilt. And where does she use it? On the ground at the kid's ball games! One heck of an expensive rug! and she was so happy to show me she was using it..... Moral of story> some people just don't understand what we put into our crafts, so avoid the heartache!



MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

If you created it in her favorite colors it would be personal.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Give a cash donation in her name to a charity she would look foolish to denegrate...like St Judes Children's Hospital. She can't regift it or stick it in a drawer. If she talked bad about it, she'd come off as a nasty old swamp witch; and you'd be doing some real good at the same time. When you hand her the card showing the gift, you would just smile and say something wise like "Here is something you would love but wouldn't do yourself" Ouch.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm in agreement with all the others who said don't bother wasting your talents on her. Get her a prepaid Visa and let her buy what she wants.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

This is really good. My inclination is to NOT make something for her. I get ittitated with people who end up making condescenting comments, whether intended or not, for such acts of generosity as a hand made article for them. When you knit or do some other type of "project" you are thinking of the receiver as you knit. I truly feel blessed when some one makes something for me.

Yes, your suggestion is much more likely to enhance your relationship with her, rather than my first inclination.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

My thought also. Make something for yourself or someone that appeciates your efforts.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to agree with Donnabellah. People who dont do crafts at all have no idea of the amount of work that goes into even a simple scarf. They dont appreciate the love you put into it. She maybe a lovely person and all but just doesnt get it and you could feel a great deal of disappointment if she doesnt gush over it.

Been there and done that.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I tell my adult kids what I have in mind for a project for them. I ask them if they would wear it if I made it. If the answer's no, I don't knit it. Saves me a lot of work and time.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I agree 100% - she probably won't appreciate anything you make her. Some people think that hand crafted means cheap and won't lower themselves to wear any. Make one, give it to charity in her name and tell her you celebrated her birthday that way. If she doesn't appreciate your love and thoughtfulness spend it on someone who does -there are thousands who will.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


Gotta agree with Margaret here. It took a few nice things that I made for people who didn't appreciate them to learn to be more discerning about my creations.

Karen N.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Why don't you ask what your DIL would like you knit for her if she says nothing then you can buy the gift card for whatever store, I don't knit for my DH for the same reason he doesn't wear sweaters


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I surly would not waist my heart to make someone something she would not appreciate. Oh just thought of something
- why not get her a gift certificate to a knit shop and then she will have to go with you to pick out yarn and decide what unsweater item she wants all by herself?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know if she lives close but what about making a favorite dessert or cookie....made a double batch of rum balls for my son-in-law


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I hate to say it but I also do not like sweaters. They itch, synthectic, wool doesn't seem to matter. I started making hats and scarves and find most of them make my head or neck itch, too. Unless it is really cold or they are made out of cotton (bamboo isn't too bad) I just can't seem to wear them. I am going to try alpaca as some of you have suggested.
Most of my family likes my moms scrubbies but not her dish cloths or her doilies. I would not risk getting my feelings hurt and would ask her if there is anything she would like. I love homemade items but find my family really doesn't. I appreciate my niece saying that is cool but don't make it for me, not my thing. My friends on the other hand have even paid me for items!


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Buy her a gift certificate at your nearest retail clothing store. Save your gift for some one that appreciates it.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe knit a set of raffia placemats with a gift card included.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

That is not cynical. She probably belongs to those who only think a purchased item has value. GE


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Personally, Gail, I don't think I would knit a thing for her BD, but I would knit something later - a pretty, trendy infinity scarf - and give it to her for no special occasion. Give something else for the BD gift. I like Kelly2011's take on on the 5 languages of love. Don't be offended. Find another way to show your love. And give it time. Down the road she may come to love the things you create. We can't make people love handmade items - they either do or don't.


----------



## catinthehat (May 7, 2011)

I have 2 son-in-laws that will not wear the hats or sock my daughters and I knit. They will wear store bought. I just don't understand that . So really don't waste your time if she is one that does not like home made beautiful gifts.
I wish I had pictures of the hats and socks I gave them as presents over the yrs. The people I have given them to always ask when they are getting new hats or socks. 
Everyone is different. knit for someone that will appreciate your work and love that goes in to that gift.


----------



## pruedi (Jun 29, 2011)

Boy, lots of us have figured out that it's not worth the time/effort to do something for someone who won't appreciate it! My lesson came when I knitted a lovely cabled scarf and hat (in a somewhat pricey yarn) for my new DIL's birthday last year. I sent them along with a Macy's gift card. You can imagine how I felt when she thanked me profusely for the gift card and said, "Oh, and the other things are nice, too."


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sure would have gotten my Irish temper up.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

An Afghan is always a nice present. Since your DIL seems to reject knits, she may just be one of those who does not like
the colors often used in knits.
For Afghans as presents, I usually knit or crochet them in just one color and that is preferably Winter White. (Off White).
As to pattern, I like cables.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

An afghan can be very personal. After all, you are making it just for her. Maybe you could make it in her favorite colors in the style of her decorating. For instance, my daughter would hate a granny square afghan, but she loves the cabled one I gave her. When you give it to your DIL, you could tell her that it holds a hug from you to her. :0)


----------



## MsIvy (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe she doesn't like your color selection or, it's just not her style.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

betsy10904 said:


> I knit my DIL a lacy cowl for Christmas, and it never was picked up off the floor. Stayed with the dog and collected hair. If I get her a gift card, it's too impersonal, I was told. With some people you just can't win. Knit the sweater for yourself and try not to dwell on it.


**********
I personally love gift cards....I ask the kids for gift cards all the time. As an avid scrapbooker, I got a nice card from hubby this year that I have yet to spend (plus other trinket gifts) and my son gave everyone a gift card...which works for me as we will be redecorating in the spring and it will come in handy. One year I got a gift card for a mall which is great because you can buy clothes you want/need. Sure beats a bottle of expensive but very smelly perfume or hand cream!!!! LOL!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't see anything in the original post that said to me that she wouldn't like something crafted, just that she didn't like sweaters and scarves. I agree that a purse or large bag would be a nice gift. If you're concerned about whether or not she will like a handcrafted item, just ask...

Some folks do and some folks don't


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry Sweetie - don't waste your time knitting. You will only be disappointed by her response to whatever you make. Relax - go buy her something pretty at the store.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

If you are determined to knit something maybe try fingerless mitts (I love the pattern Toast on ravelry...really just a tube....neat in a great yarn)..or try an infinity ring...they are very popular....this is the year of BIG...super bulky yarn in her favorite color maybe....make it HUGE....bigger than anything you've probably ever considered....look at the patterns on ravelry.....Now, that said....you know your daughter, I don't....so maybe knitting isn't what's called for here...how about a gift card to a store she loves...
julie


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

It's taken me 12 years to get the acceptance of a DSIL. His parents are deceased, and it hasn't been an easy road to navigate. He also has no siblings. He has our family, and now his own children with my daughter.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

My daughter isn't a fan of sweaters or other handmade things either. However, I made her one of the ruffle scarfs (Pirouette) and she loved it...especially after all the complements she got from her co-workers.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with Leslie T and Cric.. My advice: graciously ask and react accordingly. I believe that a gift should be what someone wants and would enjoy, not what I want them to have.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Hey, not to be a snot but I agree - wasting your time on recipents that have no sense of the value of your work is asking for a big let down. I suggest you make yourself a nice felted purse and show it off to her - then give her a gift card for Victoria's Secret (or what/where have you).
> Sorry but I have the DIL from Hell and this was a knee jerk reaction.


Good response.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Make her a knit or crocheted pin to wear on a coat.

Becca


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It sounds, by her statement to you, that she is trying to tell you she doesn't want you to give her any kind of knitted gift at all. She may be one of those people who was raised without being taught any regard for handwork, and may disdain any type of knitted item you tried to bestow on her.
> 
> It may also be the permanence of it: The knitted item can't be taken back to a store, nor would she be comfortable regifting it. The knitted item is a part of you, and that may place too much of a burden on her.
> 
> A hand knitted gift is as hard to accept as it is to give... Because it's not just about the recipient (it's also about YOU). I would give her the space and time she needs before knitting for her. Years, maybe... Let her see what you knit for yourself and others and eventually she may ask you to make something for her. But for now you need to let her know you "get it" that she doesn't want you to knit for her. Just purchase her gifts and be happy!


I think Sewbizgirl has said this perfectly.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I have not read all the posts (maybe I'm repeating someone) but have you thought that she may be very appreciative of your talents but she cannot tolerate the feeling of knitted goods,,,,,my sister cannot!!! my mum was a fantastic knitter and, like a lot of you could look at a piece and reproduce it, and my sister would get really upset as she could not wear it. there is no explanation for this feeling she has and she has really tried hard to wear knits. 
Your DIL may think you believe her weird and has not mentioned it preferring for you to think her unappreciative rather than go through a long/tiresome and unsatisfactory explanation (she may even feel that you think her explanation is suspect and will hurt your feelings and out of the goodness of her heart has taken on the role of "rogue")


----------



## akann (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an ex-DIL who I thought wouldn't like anything home knitted. I received a call from her and her mother after they received my Granddaughter's presents.( Toys,clothes,and hand knitted hats,gloves/mitts and scarves) They informed me that they were stealing the little ones knitted stuff until I made them some  . I had sent them a box of chocolates. I usually ask someone if they would like something homemade and what they would like. If I do happen to give some one something as a surprise I tell them if they don't like it to feel free to regift. I have become so addicted to knitting and sewing and there is only so much my family can use. I have to give some as surprises.  Ask your DIL she may love accessories just not sweaters.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

In the original quote, GGailS says "My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind" ANY KIND. Why are many of you assuming this woman is not appreciative of hand knit items? Maybe she just does not like sweaters. I personally will not wear ruffles. That does not mean that I dislike hand knit scarves. It means that I do not wear ruffles. As my Mother would say, "To each their own." Make her something other than a sweater. She will probably love it.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

cynics' club? meet the president!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


Me, too! You can knit away for hours and some people just will never understand that its because you CARE.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


My first born DD brought her boyfriend home just after Christmas. He doesn't impress but they really seem to love each other so what do I know? Anyway, I knit my 4 kids slippers for Christmas and sort of as an afterthought, I knit a pair for the boyfriend as well. He LOVED them and gave me a big hug. Surprised the heck out of me...and delighted me, too! So maybe give her a gift card and knit her something small and splendid - a lovely flower to wear as a pin like this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-red-rose-brooch.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to say, I agree with you. Just might not appreciate the effort. Just let her keep seeing your handiwork as time goes on.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


fingerless gloves? a scarf? a hat? mittens?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Personally, Gail, I don't think I would knit a thing for her BD, but I would knit something later - a pretty, trendy infinity scarf - and give it to her for no special occasion. Give something else for the BD gift. I like Kelly2011's take on on the 5 languages of love. Don't be offended. Find another way to show your love. And give it time. Down the road she may come to love the things you create. We can't make people love handmade items - they either do or don't.


My sentiments exactly. We just need to stop being so thin-skinned if someone doesn't like the same things that we do. To be on the safe side, ask her husband (your son) what it is he thinks she would like - he ought to know. I do. I ask my son what he thinks my DIL would like. He knows her likes and dislikes. I don't expect her to like what I do.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have had the mother-in-law from hell for the past 31 years. She crochets and if I had so much as ever gotten a swatch from her I would have been thrilled. I agree with the mind set that your daughter-in-law will not appreciate anything you make her. Be careful, you teach people who you are. The harder I tried the worse my mother-in-law treated me.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

If you use alpaca, bamboo or some other unusual soft yarn that might interest her more. I would stick with a small project like a cowl or ruffled scarf. Then it's not a huge investment in time or money. I have friends that aren't into the handmade knitted items, however, they do like things out of unusual yarn. I really like some of the IPAD covers I've seen, especially felted one's. 
Don't take it too hard if she doesn't like handmade gifts, some people are just silly like that.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree scarves,cowls, finger less gloves,wash cloths. If she has a pet sometime for it. If she does not like any of these forget it and buy her something.


----------



## Deborah.Cox495 (Nov 17, 2011)

A cowl on circular needles its for cold weather and remember she is not into sweaters may be she gets sweaty so give her something in the line of something she can take off and on quickly.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

How can you live in Canada and not wear sweaters?! What about a warm hat?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I would say, save your talents for someone who appreciates it as well. I have a daughter-in-law who appreciates nothing. Good thing my granddaughter has out-classed her more then once. She loves it when I make her things.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

My son-in-law is an executive who travels all over the country on a weekly schedule. I have knitted caps, hats, mittens, vests and sweater for his family. A week ago he asked me to knit him a hat. he handed me two purchased hats and told me what he didn't like about them and he would appreciate it if I could knit him something tailored that fit properly. Did so, and was glad to see him wear it. Said he never had anything that was so soft and warm. Even got an email and photo of him in Colorado sent to me. Maybe you could knit her half mitts. They work well for driving, shopping {cold cart handles}, texting, or doing computer work. Not too much time expended, so you will not feel hurt if she doesn't care for them. A lady I know, knit a coffee cozy for her d/i/l and put a gift card in it. She was told a thank you and finally something I can use. She said go figure, the sweater was itchy, the blanket too heavy and socks too bulky. Good Luck and think positive.


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that I have to agree. I made scarves for 6 grandaughters, 1 daughter and 2 DIL's for Christmas. So far I've only seen 3 of the scarf's actually worn and that was by 3 of the grandaughters. Everyone seem to be excited by them when they opened them, but I want to see them worn !!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


Me too.. some people don't get how much love, and work is knit into every stitch.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

socks get her hooked on handmade socks and you will always have something to give her


----------



## Connjer (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to throw in with NJGardenGal. The idea of giving her the opportunity to choose a gift, also allows her the opportunity to let you know that 'homemade' is not an essential element of a gift for her.

I worked like a house a-fire to finish a chevron tree skirt for my son and his 'gal'. It's been a tradition to make them for family members; my daughter couldn't wait for hers and begged for mine the year I only put up tabletop tree. I went on to make her one of her own and got mine back.

However, when I presented this latest one to the son and 'gal' before Christmas, so they could use it this year - they were totally unimpressed, failed to take it home with them. When I called and offered to deliver it and they expressed "no need to bother"... I really felt hurt.

Maybe I should have asked first? It was just a tree skirt that they would only have to see once a year and even then, cover it with presents. Not like it was a 1950's elf stocking cap with bells that might have caused embarrassment in public.... I don't know - but I still have it and plan to keep it (well, certainly not offer to them again).

Hats and gloves made for my sister's kids who all live in Michigan - were left out and the dog chewed them to shreds on Christmas DAY! They did not even survive the night - you can bet I do not make handmade gifts for them either. It could have been a horrible accident, but my sister told me, "oh well, they actually have plenty gloves. I got several at the dollar store a couple weeks ago."...... I was devastated. 

The love you use to make the gift does not always translate to the recipient. From now on - my HANDMADE gifts will not be surprises, since lately, the only one 'surprised' was me... and NOT pleasantly.

Good Luck!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

afghans are very personal. My great grandma use to use old yarn from different family members and then crochet or knit. And these things last many many years!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


amen to that


----------



## JessieCluett (Oct 1, 2011)

What about a cardigan, they can be slipped of most clothes and is an extra layer of warmth?


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

slippers .scarf...half mittens depends were she lives..Anita


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

It hurts when people don't put value in the hand made items we make for them. Make some for yourself and then make some for the people that admire them on you and request them. I have removed hats, scarfs, and mittens and given them to people who have admired them. Seen them smile, put them on and give me a hug of appreciation. If seen later, they always say thanks and another hug is extended. Now you know why so many ladies knit for charity. Out of necessity comes appreciation.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

maybe she can not stand the wool on her skin it could be her way of saying things, I know I have that trouble I am afraid to say something just encase it comes out wrong I am direct have trouble with small talk, ask her if she likes knitted articular, why start a war remember she is married to your son I have learned to keep my thoughts too myself I used to ask hubby to say what I wanted to say but now after a stroke he is unable to talk by the way my mother was the same


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pudgypooh said:


> In the original quote, GGailS says "My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind" ANY KIND. Why are many of you assuming this woman is not appreciative of hand knit items? Maybe she just does not like sweaters. I personally will not wear ruffles. That does not mean that I dislike hand knit scarves. It means that I do not wear ruffles. As my Mother would say, "To each their own." Make her something other than a sweater. She will probably love it.


I agree, I was born and raised in Alaska, the interior where it gets really cold, we went to school up til the -55 degree mark. I know several people who didn't wear sweaters, some didn't like the constricted feeling, some just itched, and some, just didn't like them, same with scarves, I never wore a scarf growing up, in 33yrs in Alaska I probably wore one a handful of times. I also never personally appreciated shawls for use, until recently. Stevieland is the one who cured me of that, she has beautiful patterns, but it wasn't anything that in my younger years I would have ever contemplated using. 
So she may really be a lovely young lady who just doesn't wear sweaters, don't judge the poor girl until we have verification from the original poster please.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Well, you live in Canada. I'd suggest fingerless gloves or convertible mittens for driving. My boss loves hers that I knitted her for Christmas a year ago. She still uses them. Another one of my supervisors liked the boss's so much she just asked me to knit her a pair.
> 
> There are many patterns online. They are also called glittens and glommitts. Here's a fast pattern that's very simple to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


Both of my GD's in law don't like what I knit. I am not going to knit any more for them or their children. They don't appreciate it. I know I don't looks like Sacks 5th Ave. but I come from the heart. I have a hard enough time knitting without doing it for someone who doesn't appreciate it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Go Green I never saw anybody turn down MONEY


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


A purse is a good idea, or how about a cell phone bag, or a cover for any electronic device she may have.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Gift certificate to her favorite store or to a spa for a massage. Some people just do not care for hand-made anything. Don't let her lack of taste for the finer things in life affect you. Her loss your gain.


----------



## dorsetrose (Sep 6, 2011)

Knit a lovely bag for her.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

When I told my brother I was knitting that lace key-hole scarf for our sister for Christmas, he said "Don't make ME anything to wear" and I remembered why I have had that part-done mens sweater. (I'm going to pull it out and make one for myself now.) I don't know if he doesn't want to be be holden or he just doesn't like knitted stuff. Some people don't like knits. So since I was knitting for everyone else, I made him three washclothes. He says he loves them but says he won't use them for washing. See? No point in pushing knitting on someone.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

There can't be 2 daughter-in-laws from hell!!!


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


ditto


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

This is the correct answer! Why be so nasty when you don't know everything there is to know about someone. Be nice and do the right thing. Don't start a feud over a few yards of yarn! Blessings.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


I agree too,she doesnt deserve you


----------



## blazingneedles (Jan 13, 2012)

Afghan's rock. I'd love for someone to make me one as I'll never get around to making anything for myself.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> I agree with the others - since she doesn't like anything she doesn't deserve more than a gift card!!! and should be happy that she gets a biirthday present or even is remembered...my mother-in-law never bought me anything for birthday because she would 'forget' my birthday - funny though her son's birthday is the day after mine and never forgot to call or buy him socks!! Because I am the way I am, I always brought something (homemade cookies, cake, supper etc) when we had supper at her house and bought her a plant every Mother's day and Easter which she immediately killed with her looks! LOL!!! I still regularly bring her flowers to her grave..


You are too funny!!!!!

:-D


----------



## bettywald (Apr 6, 2011)

I am knitting my daughter a beautiful wrap light weight scarf that you add a pin to and wrapped around the upper arm and over the shoulder. It is very classy.


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

New Jersey Garden Gal has the right idea. Ask your daughter-in-law how you can express your affection. What a bunch of wonderful ideas! Best for your day.
Colleen


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

me too!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

audreyf said:


> How about one of those ruffled scarves? The ladies at the law office I worked at love them.


I just lost my sweet daughter-in-law, I guess God had her mansion ready for her and called her home, but for Christmas this year I made her a potato chip scarf and she just loved it.. My son said she wore it every day. Maybe something like that would be nice.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

It sounds to me like she was letting you know in advance she didn't want a knit item. Her loss, but I'd just gift her with a certificate and forget about it.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

If she doesn't wear a sweater of any kind I can understand. I have to be extra cold to wear sleeves or a long sleeve gown at night. Some years ago I started to itch just on my arms whenever I wear long sleeved garments (this has eased a little with passing time). I still go with short sleeves in the house in winter because of the itching-think mosquito bite. After scratching until sore & several doctor visits, it was easier to stay in short sleeves. could something like this be the girl's problem


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I would definitely not knit her a sweater if she has already said she doesn't wear them. Perhaps mittens, gloves, scarf, hat or something along that line. How about a set of wash clothes along with nice soap, bath oil, or dish clothes. Not everyone likes or appreciates getting hand crafted items, so I wouldn't take offense at this. Gift cards are always nice. How about a small basket with wash clothes you have made along with a gift card to Bath and Body works or Bed, Bath and Beyond. That would be a little something from you personally and allow her to buy what she likes if she is into that type of thing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't help but post again. your question has seemed to spark quite a conversatoin. Your DIL may truly not like sweaters at all (not any kind) - she may or may not like hand made gifts. But fact of the matter is, her comment leaves most posters here with a distinct sense that she really would rather you did not make her something. Nothing against your DIL or all of the other posters, and I do agree with the majority that it would be better not to make her something until you know that she would like you to do so. Most knitters know just how much love and hours of time are invested in each project and are reluctant to have the articles not fully appreciated.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> My response also......as I knit my own daughter and her children all scarves for Christmas and my daughter gave all the kids scarves away to my other little granddaughter....and not a word from any of them. I would rather knit for people who appreciate the effort.


Same here, I never see my greandsons (4 and 19 months) in anything I have knitted them - no more, now I knit for a charity (helicopter service) that flies critically sick children to hospitals. They have a gift shop and I send my little bears, sweaters and scarfs there and anything that is sold they keep as a donation. I really enjoy it


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2012)

I would suggest something simple. As someone who does not do any crafts, your daughter-in-law will not know or appreciate the amount of time a complicated project takes. Then pick something that you yourself might want (either to use or to try knitting.) Because so many young people seek to protect the environment, how about the Girlfriend Market Bag (listed as "Grrlfriend Market Bag" on Ravelry)?


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

fran-e said:


> having pondered on this prbm, i think i have the solution.. get a stick and poke her in the eye....that is frugal and you can get your point across...what? not so nice? well, golly, you were nice and what did it get you? lol,
> just kidding, nothing amiss. but i would save my talents for someone that knows what is what. not sure i would do victoria, walmart would be good enuff for the gift cert. i mean, if she can't appreciate something that you are offering that you are taking your time to do, then she wouldn't appreciate the better stores, just saying... nope, back to the stick...lol. good luck.. oh, i got it, have lady gaga sing her happy birthday and call it a day


Hey I like your style. There are several members of my family who make me want to do that, when they minimise the things I like to do just because it isn't what they want to do. I'm over it now and don't bother. I love them and see them whenever I can, they just have no interest in knowing who I am. The delightful DIL is in that category. Don't bother because it won't be appreciated, and you won't be appreciated. She sound a very shallow sort of a girl. Your son has my sympathies.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

slippers?


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


I have read a few replies and get the drift that maybe your DIL does not like knitted items. If you decide to make her something, I would knit a bag, there are some lovely patterns out there that might be hard for her to resist.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

The irony of all of this, is that DIL will probably have kids who will be thrilled to learn these arts from Grandma and who will treasure all the wonderful things you make for them.

Just a stray thought- could it be that DIL is not a fan of hand-washing and is ASSUMING that a-all hand made items require lots of time to maintain or b- she might mess up whatever is handmade for her and bring down your disapproval upon her head?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

The cynic in me says buy her something and save your knitting talents for someone who will appreciate your hard work. [/quote]

That's what I am kind of thinking that she may be trying to tell you she won't appreciate a home made gift. That is not a criticism. Some people feel that if they are unable to reciprocate that they are in adequate so rather than have a negative feeling about themselves they would rather not get a home made gift. Maybe I think too much but...


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Me too.


Joy Marshall said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I agree-as a cynic re; Dil"s and I have 4-you are damned if you do-and damned if you don't-a voucher I say-

I seem to get many vouchers, and no thought-unlike their Mothers-in them they invest time/thought/and probably love. I am a cynic of numerous disapointments over the years. LOL but not unhappy LOL


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


Thank you, Margaret. Very well stated.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Trendy little scarves are very popular at this time. I like somebody's idea of a bag.


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

Ditto, Ditto and Ditto! I think she is trying to tell you something. Save yourself alot of heartache and give her a gift card to her favorite store.



Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

You sure have a great deal of advice from all of us to ponder! So many different points of view! I will add to the mix and say that you should let her know that you would love to knit something for her sometime, IF THAT IS WHAT SHE WOULD LIKE. It sounds like she would have no problem letting you know her feelings one way or the other. Good luck.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. if she appreciates your knitting then go for it....but if not, don't waste your time. she'll just want to put in it the goodwill box.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

My birthday is comin' up, too! How about a felted purse, hairbands, fingerless gloves, mittens, scarves, cowls....I need to catch my breath!


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't waste your time on knitting, get her a gift card from a store she likes. It's less complicated since she might not appreciate the hours you put in knitting something.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Give her a gift card or money, she will look down on anything you make for her. Save yourself time and grief---when she doesn't like what you make her, your feelings will be hurt. Don't let that happen---you need to have the best relationship possible with this girl!!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Does she ever comment that she likes the stuff you knit for yourself?

The young ones seem to like the ruffle scarves.
Maybe you could knit and felt a mobile phone cover, or glasses case for her. Sunglasses can go in them too if she doesn't wear reading glasses.
I have made myself a necklace and bracelet using an icord, and small beads. You can use your french knitter. First string a heap of beads on to the yarn, then knit the icord the usual way, but slip a bead up in between each nail on your french knitter. You can then finish it off with a fancy clasp.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Something that is different and she'll surely enjoy it. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, this is a familiar subject for me too. I have the most spoiled, opinionated,DIL, that comes from what she likes to refer too..often, as a well to do Family. And I have knitted her many many things, that I knew either got shoved in drawer, made fun of, or donated to a charity...if not the trash bin...until I made her a pair of felted slippers....and ever since then she begs me for another pair every year. So keep trying..


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

I have read all the posts that appear hear in the hope that someone would recognize a persons right to like or dislike what ever they please, some of you came close and some of you actually seemed to get the idea that we do have a right to like different things, well done to you. Why do we give people gifts.....to show we care right? but care about what if it is genuinely the person then we care enough about them to respect their right to choose. If all we care about is our feelings and the accolades heaped on us for our talents, good taste and love we put into our creations then who are we wanting the reward for them or us. It sounds like a lot of posters have been very hurt in their quest to make others happy and that is sad but you know we can be happy all on our own we don't need to please others to find it. Lighten up guys I am probably referred to as the DIL from hell too but after 20 years of trying I now understand without a doubt that it is not me that is disliked so much as the fact my husband ( only child ) is not the sole possession of a lonely old lady. So despite her sharp tongue and lack of anything even close to friendship I still cook her dinner every Sunday, has never thanked me once, but you know what, I do it not for the gratification she may show me but for my husband who I adore. I would do anything for him and if putting up with an indifferent old lady is what it takes then so be it, he knows and more importantly I know that the care we provide is all that matters not her lack of appreciation, so don't be too hard on people who are different just accept them as they are love yourself and be happy.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> Relationships with children that come to us by marriage can take more care to navigate.
> 
> If you are sure you want to make her something, I would try something like this:
> "Honey, I have been making things for the ones I love for a while. You are part of that love and I would like to include you. Is there something I could make to celebrate this love and this special day in your life?"
> ...


This is my favorite suggestion! ;-) I agree that expressing love and wanting to share the love is the way I would go.
Best luck and tell us, if it is ok, how it went... I would love to hear. Big hug, you are truly a special lady!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't waist the time, money, or yarn. She wouldn't appreciate even the thought of any item you might make. Just give her a gift card and let it be done. or just a card. I have a DIL like that and I just will not waist the time infact she is the type that unless it comes from some high end store forget it. So I do.
> ...


Love the new RED hat, noziz.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

My thoughts too. Save your hard work.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


Mine, too.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

In truth, there isn't anything I can say that hasn't been said already in 15(!) pages. But I can't help myself...I agree with the folks who say "talk to her"...or listen...or buy something now and wait 'til you know her better. It is SO easy to read more into a statement than is really there. For example - When I told my daughter (who claims to love the scarves I have given her) that I was thinking of graduating from scarves to sweaters, she told me "I don't like sweaters." At first, I was grateful that she had spared me the trouble! But, after I spent some time looking at online catalogs with her (yawn!), it turns out that she really, really likes those vintage-look knitted "jackets." Up to that moment, I would have called them "sweaters." Now I know. Haven't started yet, but some time in the next year (or two), I will graduate from scarves to "jackets," with a ready recipient waiting in the wings.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

right on! Or you could make a lap/afghan throw.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Think maybe you were expected to 'read between the lines' so to speak...and "sweaters, ever" sounded like she was kind of including ALL knitted/handmade items...No?

I think I would go ahead and make up a bunch of baby hats and donate them to your local hospital maternity ward and then give her a card, explaining that since you didn't know WHAT to give her for her birthday, you decided to make the donation to your local hospital in her name...

That way, you've 'killed 2 birds with one stone' so to speak ... hats going where there are always greatly appreciated, and given her a CARD for her birthday, and sent your OWN 'read between the lines' message: Don't let someone know what you DO want, and you get what you 'ask' for...nothing...


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


Same from me. Don't waste your talent on her. Give her a gift certificate of any kind.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


Did you imagine you would have 16 pages of replies? I guess we all feel strongly one way or the other about this topic.


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

I disagree that an afghan isn't personal. I knit afghans for both of my own children this Christmas and my "mother" line was..."This way, I still get to tuck you in at night, even if I'm not doing the tucking..." Plus, who doesn't like an afghan while napping or watching TV? However, they are a lot of work, or rather a lot of stitches if she's someone who really doesn't appreciate hand-knit items, then I wouldn't waste my knitting time on her.


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

i agree just buy her something


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I totally agree with Margaret, buy something. someone who does no crafts can appreciate the thought, love, and work that goes into a homemade gift. Buy something and don't feel guilty.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

SIPSIS said:


> Think maybe you were expected to 'read between the lines' so to speak...and "sweaters, ever" sounded like she was kind of including ALL knitted/handmade items...No?
> 
> I think I would go ahead and make up a bunch of baby hats and donate them to your local hospital maternity ward and then give her a card, explaining that since you didn't know WHAT to give her for her birthday, you decided to make the donation to your local hospital in her name...
> 
> That way, you've 'killed 2 birds with one stone' so to speak ... hats going where there are always greatly appreciated, and given her a CARD for her birthday, and sent your OWN 'read between the lines' message: Don't let someone know what you DO want, and you get what you 'ask' for...nothing...


EXCELLENT-Luvit


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

...or you could give her a gift card to a sweater shop.....
...or you could give her a sweater you knit anyway and tell her it was the only way you could be sure it was made in the USA


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> GGailS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies:
> ...


I agree, buy her something. She is a very lucky girl.My mother-in-law never gave me anything for my Birthday or Christmas either


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

GGailS, I was thinkig more about you last night as I sat on a croched rug - hard and lumpy. I realized that while I love knitted things, I really hate croched things. There could be people who have the same feelings about knit.


----------



## catinthehat (May 7, 2011)

I'm sure u felt hurt after u took the time to knit your gift. Now that I have really thought about It I remember when my mother knitted and sewed for me as a teenager. I wanted store bought like my friends. I really did not realize at that time what a beautiful gift she gave me. Yet she still taught me to sew and knit and every other craft she did.
My mother is gone now but along with teaching me her crafts she gave me a peaceful place to go when I knit,sew it's a great meditation.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

how bout a lump of coal? lol


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

One more thought, she might think that you mean a cardigan when you say sweater and she does not wear cardigans. So a little exploration into meanings of words may help here. 

Casually show her your work on several items over time along with the pictures of what the final item will be - watch her reaction and you will know if it is a definition issue or a don't like handmade issue.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

What about some washcloths and luxurious bath supplies?


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

my son in law calls me MOM and my daughter in law and i are probably more alike than my daughter. strange how things happen i had a motherinlaw who was great especially since she had nor daughters only sons.


----------



## knitabrit (Nov 14, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


LOL some of the responses you got are just to funny. I was going to suggest a felted bowl, however if she will not appreciate it then don't waste your precious time. Get her a book gift card. I on the other hand made my MIL an angora sweater, it was amazing. the silly old bat put it in the washing machine and didn't understand why it it came out the size of a small dolls sweater. never again. good luck to you.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

omg knitabrit...lol and this was not done on purpose i assume? lol meow


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > GGailS said:
> ...


Amen! Enough using our talents for people who do not appreciate it!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hello Ladies:
> My daughter-in-law informed me that she does not wear sweaters of any kind (was thinking of knitting one for her) and her B'day is coming up - any suggestions at all what I can knit her? She does not like shawls either. She works & does not do ANY crafts at all! Kind of thought of an afghan, but that is not personal.
> Thanks for any ideas.


I have no idea why people would assume that you DIL doesn't appreciate your knitting. She simply doesn't wear sweaters or shawls. Ok, not everyone does. Why not a pair of fingerless gloves for her to wear in the office? Some lovely lace socks, or some felted slippers? Perhaps she doesn't like certain fibers? Why not knit her a simple silk T shirt?


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great advice!


----------

